# Smith optics peeling lens?



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Had a pair of smith optics, Guides Choice with the Havana Lens with chroma pop +. 

After a short amount of time, the finish on the glasses started to disappear. Not really peeling off, but looked like it had just flaked off every time I cleaned them. I know two other people with exact same issue. Kind of wondering if we all cleaned glasses on boat with a dirty or chemical cloth at some point.


Anyone else have issues with lens?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a pair of sunclouds supposedly made by smith. They are doing the same thing and only after a month of use. Garbage!


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

the reason im leaning towards using a dirty cloth or something, is people seem to rave and rave about the glasses and I dont see one negative comment


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Send them back. They will fix or replace. Great customer service


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

they sent me reply for warranty. covered under warranty, but did not have replacement in stock.

had $229 credit, and went for guides choice--howler bros, with same lense...

with costa I believe they charged a fee no matter if it was broken or warranty? smith didnt ask for a penny. If thats true, pretty nice


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I did notice with my Smiths that the Chromapop lenses scratched really easily for me... To the point when I would wear them the fine scratches in areas just got annoying and made it seem like they were dirty.... Sold them to my brother ha.

Maybe the glass lenses would hold up better?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I jumped on the Smith Chromapop band wagon two summers ago trying something different from Costa, lenses started to peel on the outer edges within 3 months...went to Maui Jim's and have been very happy. Great lenses!!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been using the chromapops for about a month with no problems so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Not a brand issue. It's a material issue.

You get lightweight or durability. Although every company claims they have a polycarbonate "as durable/high quality as glass", it simply not true. If it were, no one would put actual glass in their frames, around their eyes, and sitting heavily on their nose.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

Just received my warranty replacement a week ago for the same reason, even the frames were toast as well as the lenses. Great customer service, only out of pocket was shipping the old pair back to them.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've been using the chromopop Colson with for about 6 months and I've had no issues. Use them everyday, and typically clean with my shirt tail.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have 2 pair of Sunclouds wear my grey lens every day to drive. My brown lens are on the boat but so far good to go


----------



## TheUglyFly (Mar 8, 2017)

I've had my pair for two years. While I haven't had an issue, two of my friends have had to send theirs back because of delamination. They got them back in a reasonable amount of time and have been good to go since. 

The rep mentioned certain sunscreens can cause the lenses to delaminate. I'm not sure how true that is, but I suppose I could see how that could be a possibility.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I have Smiths with glass lenses and they are pretty resistant to scratching. No complaints.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I've got some Smith aviators and the lens coating "bubbled". I set them on the shelf for years and sometimes used them on long runs - finally e-mailed them one day and go full (no cost) replacement. Give them a chance and I be they'll make it right.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Well this sucks. I sure like my Costas but man are they heavy on the nose. Was thinking Smiths but with ALL the complaints I've heard might as well get a Wally world flying fisherman or strike king for the seemingly crap that Smith is putting out. Very bummed about this.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ive had my smiths for about 2 years no issues. I use the ignitor lens in low light and the copper during most of the time.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Theyre junk. Sell them now before they wont replace them. I've been through two guide's choice and my buddy one. The glass ones are great (low-light) but the plastic lenses are junk. That same thing happens after a few months.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Megalops said:


> Well this sucks. I sure like my Costas but man are they heavy on the nose. Was thinking Smiths but with ALL the complaints I've heard might as well get a Wally world flying fisherman or strike king for the seemingly crap that Smith is putting out. Very bummed about this.


Brand doesn't matter, plastic will plastic


----------



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

I fished plastic polarized for years in saltwater and had the peeling with every pair. I always wondered if the salt just "ate" away at the lens coating. Finally invested in Costa 580G and glass makes all the difference. I was wondering about the Chromapops. Glad to hear the feedback. I will stick with glass for now.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

My guides choice yellow lens low light ignitors seem to be just fine. But that lense really doesn't have much of coating on it from the look of it. I now use my Costa 580 glass for driving and everyday and wear the ignitors 90% of the time while fishing. They cut glare really well in clear water.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

My wife chews through sunglasses. Standing on a pool deck day in and an day out all year will put any lenses to the test. They get dropped, sprayed with sunscreen, and dunked in chlorinated pool water on a daily basis. Smith's with the glass lenses have been the only ones that can take the abuse. Maui Jim's held up alright too. Costa's are a distant third.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

kylet said:


> Brand doesn't matter, plastic will plastic


Well, one would think that we put a man on the moon and backup cameras on new F150's that someone out there could make a quality plastic polarized set of sunglasses. And wtf does Smith think they are charging $169 for a pair? Nothing against you @kylet just voicing my concerns.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

They are quality. It's impressive the quality they can get out of a composite lens. They just aren't as durable because their intentions for using plastic was not to make the most durable lens, but rather reduce weight. It's like skiffs, there are no unicorns, you choose based on your preferences.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It's why I switched to RCI Optics. I got tired of having to send my Smith shades back after the third pair.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, I've had it happen on two pair of Smith Guides choice. The low light ignitors use a glass lens which have no problems. I switched to RCI's, which, unfortunately, are plastic also and scratch very easily. The warranty process @ RCI is 1/2 the cost of buying new glasses. I'm back to Costa 580 glass again sadly. At least the warranty there is quick when the rubber falls off as it will each year


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Seems like every one is comparing just two or three brands. Kaenon lenses and frames are better quality (refractive index plastic)than either Costa or Smith or Maui or any others I have used on the water for the last thirty years. I discovered the Kaenon brand about ten years ago.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

After damn near 20 years of going through polarized lenses, I've learned two things when it comes to sunglasses..

1. If you are going to be near salt water, get GLASS lenses. You MUST rinse plastic lenses with fresh water or the salt will scratch the lenses. Yes even on the plastic lenses that cost $150+. 

2. Get a frame that fits your face, regardless of the brand. Letting light in through the back of the lenses decreases the clarity. 

RCI, Smith, Costa, Maui Jim, etc. (when brand new) have the same clarity in my opinion. I've had all of them with the same spectrum on my boat and could barely tell the difference. Now quality is a different story...

I have three pairs on my boat at all times, and I won't say which because the fit of the frame for my head more than likely is not the same for someone else. But I have one for low light, one for bright sunny flats, and one if I venture offshore to blue water. 

Sorry for regurgitating what has already been said in other threads about this, it's for posterity!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have 5 pairs of Smith's, I've had them for a few years, and zero issues with my frames or lenses. I pour cold freshwater on them to clean and let them air dry, and they come out cleaner than any other thing I've tried, and I haven't had any delamination on any of them.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I just replaced a pair of RX bolle shades. Poly lenses were delaminating after 2 years. I was horrible to those shades. Always left them on my dash of the truck in TX heat and never washed. I got two new pairs, both coasta but different lenses and frames for different situations. My buddy used to work in the sunglasses market. He will always recommends glass over the poly. Yes, they are heavier but provide the best optics.

As an RX guy I need the best view so I opted for 1 set of Poly for comfort and 1 set of glass for clarity. I had to send the glass ones back due to a drunk feeling. My buddy said that the lenses are shaped differently for poly and glass and that glass is harder to match the curve of the frame.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

I have used the Guides Choice and currently use the Wolcott. Never seen this. I typically clean them after a day on the water with soap and warm water, pat dry with a clean towel. The lenses do scratch a little easier than Costas but the Costas IMO are waaaaaay too heavy and way too dark. Love the Smith Chromapops.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> Seems like every one is comparing just two or three brands. Kaenon lenses and frames are better quality (refractive index plastic)than either Costa or Smith or Maui or any others I have used on the water for the last thirty years. I discovered the Kaenon brand about ten years ago.


Own a few pairs of Kaenon. Great glasses. Not in the same ballpark as Maui on lens quality. Frame quality is a new one for me. Never heard that one...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

https://www.kaenon.com/fishing 
Leave your glasses in a 140 deg vehicle, then get salt spray on the lenses(let them dry to form salt crystals), then wipe with your shirt or even micro fiber cloth and the lenses will not last long no matter who builds them. The higher the refractive index the less distortion of light through the material. As an example, very bright LED's are encapsulated with a more costly high RI polymer. Other high RI materials are used in thermal imaging.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Happened to my buddy's 3 year old pair, he sent in and they flowed him new glasses for free. Heard similar stories over the years with Smith


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I’m on my third pair of Smith’s. First pair of touchstones acquired peeling lenses during the second season in use. Smith no longer made those. Told me to pick any other style. Got the GC. After their second season of use the frames and the lenses started to peel. I sent back and received a new pair within a week. 
Long story short: they fit great, the lenses are phenomenal. They scratch easily, they begin to peel within a few years (maybe sunscreen?). Can’t beat the customer service. I mailed a pair of costas (rubber coming off frame) and smiths for warranty work at the same time. Smiths came back less than a week later with a brand new case and a few stickers. Costas came back a month later wrapped in bubble wrap without the case I sent them in


----------

